# Cable Data Nokia 6200



## javiernt (Sep 14, 2005)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y mi inquietud era si acaso es posible construir un cable data usb para el nokia 6200. Gracias por la respuesta que me den.


----------



## Nacho (Sep 20, 2005)

El cable DKU-5 usado para el 6200 requiere un circuito conversor USB a RS-232, que comúnmente utiliza el controlador PL-2303, un circuito integrado no muy comercial, que vuelve este proyecto poco viable, por lo que es mejor comprar el cable original.


----------

